# Plumber vs. Handyman



## Retroloco-LJ (May 7, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm currently working on a new marketing piece to use for our company discussing the differences between a professional plumber and a handyman and why a homeowner should choose the Plumber. Would love to get ideas for the piece and also points of view from the members of the forum!

Thanks!

Retroloco-LJ
____________________
http://fhfurr.com


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Retroloco-LJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently working on a new marketing piece to use for our company discussing the differences between a professional plumber and a handyman and why a homeowner should choose the Plumber. Would love to get ideas for the piece and also points of view from the members of the forum!
> 
> ...


Just lay down the facts: 'As required by law and for your protection, most plumbing work is required to be performed by a licensed plumber'. 

Also, feel free to sprinkle some of the following into your marketing piece.

1) We won't rip out the piping from under the sink, take it to Home D#$&T, and ask the orange apron does he 'have something like this?"

2) Speaking of Orange, we use professional, quality tools. No HF here!. We will show up in a work vehicle, fully stocked with tools and most parts and materials.

3) We don't use adjustable, accordion style p-traps. We use Approved materials and parts.

4) We will not refer to anything as 'thingamajig'. We actually know proper terminology, and can explain things to you so you'll understand what we are doing and why we are doing it.

5) When we turn the water back on, we promise you won't have ole faithful in your kitchen! 

6) Ever hear of a MK77? Because that's what you have in your house, if you let the Handyman install that water heater.

7) Remember. A Handyman may be cheaper........but they are more expensive.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

What about using the term "ma-bober" or "do-hickey"?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Just lay down the facts: 'As required by law and for your protection, most plumbing work is required to be performed by a licensed plumber'.
> 
> Also, feel free to sprinkle some of the following into your marketing piece.
> 
> ...


I would not publish even one of the above statements no matter how true they may be.

To the consumer, most of these "Pro vs. Hack" marketing pieces come across as arrogant and based in insecurity.

If you really think this kind of marketing will benefit you, eliminate any use of the words "I, "me", "us", and "we". Replace them all with the word "you". The only thing the customer really cares about is what is in it for themselves. Their value received...not your value given. And to even the most uneducated client, the difference is huge and all too easy to identify.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In one of my ads, I state the following:

*"Expert in all plumbing code violations. No home improvement center or handyman can make that claim. Plumbing code violations may be issued to commercial or residential property....... Recieving a plumbing code violation doesn't mean you've done anything wrong. It is usually a matter of not being aware of local, state and county plumbing codes."*

Rather than outright bashing handymen, I set myself apart and above the handymen. And I dignify rather than browbeat my potential customers when I state that recieving a plumbing code violation doesn't necassarily mean they've intentionally done something wrong.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> In one of my ads, I state the following:
> 
> "Expert in all plumbing code violations. No home improvement center or handyman can make that claim. Plumbing code violations may be issued to commercial or residential property....... Recieving a plumbing code violation doesn't mean you've done anything wrong. It is usually a matter of not being aware of local, state and county plumbing codes."
> 
> Rather than outright bashing handymen, I set myself apart and above the handymen. And I dignify rather than browbeat my potential customers when I state that recieving a plumbing code violation doesn't necassarily mean they've intentionally done something wrong.


I before e unless after c.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Chadillac80 said:


> I before e unless after c.....


 






That word, 'receive', gives me trouble...:laughing:...when I type a Microsoft Word document, it auto-corrects when I mis-spell 'receive.' Right after I type the word, I will watch the program swap the 'i' and the 'e'....LOL.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Put me in the same camp as Mr.Biz. We assume H.O.'s may need to be educated about the dangers of hiring a handyman, but bottom line, most won't believe you, and most likely the piece will come off as self-serving. 

Why should you pay to educate the consumer? What's in it for you / your company? Rather than go after the handyman, go after your competitor's customers.

Ultimately you want them to call you - not necessarily any old professional plumber. So, I am asking, why should I call you over another plumber?

What's so special about you? What's in it for me?

Examples:

Are you tired of waiting for Joe the Plumber to get to you? Has your plumber forgotten who you are? Do you feel your business isn't appreciated?

ABC Plumbing Co. offers same day appointments, so you can get on with your day. All of our customers receive service with a smile. It will be our pleasure to serve you. From the moment you contact our company, you will know that you are a priority to ABC Plumbing Co. Call today for prompt and courteous service from a professional plumber.

OR

If you want to appeal to homemakers, (this idea is NOT mine, borrowed from someone else and I thought it was clever).

Show a pic of a bride with a plumber. Did you marry a plumber? Lucky you!

For everyone else, there's ABC Plumbing. You can borrow the 'perfect plumber' As an added bonus, we won't leave a mess for you to clean up and we won't make you wait until after football season.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I would not publish even one of the above statements no matter how true they may be.
> 
> To the consumer, most of these "Pro vs. Hack" marketing pieces come across as arrogant and based in insecurity.
> 
> If you really think this kind of marketing will benefit you, eliminate any use of the words "I, "me", "us", and "we". Replace them all with the word "you". The only thing the customer really cares about is what is in it for themselves. Their value received...not your value given. And to even the most uneducated client, the difference is huge and all too easy to identify.


I was totally kidding around and trying to be humorous. However, we always advise our clients to have a licensed plumber to perform most work,
and to give us a call if they need anything. Actually, we would not even mention anything containing "Plumber Vs Handyman" in our advertising/marketing.
We have never once 'bashed' any other fields to our clients in hopes of gaining a job or additional work nor do we have to. I run a good shop and my clients
ALWAYS receive professional results. I'm sort of surprised I was taken seriously, even though everything I said is indeed true. Hopefully this clarifies I was goofing around. I thought for sure everyone would have know that.

On a final note, none of us believe a handyman or any other person except a licensed plumber should be performing plumbing work. And, we all know there are a lot of hacks, handy hacks (poorly skilled handyman), and handymen who go out there and steal work from legit plumbers. Either way, I'm against it.
But...I do know some legit handymen (who possess a Michigan M&A and/or builders license) who know their limits and actually send a lot of work my way. 

Regards,
James


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

My google maps listing was just replaced by a handyman franchise, really pissed me off.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Put me in the same camp as Mr.Biz. We assume H.O.'s may need to be educated about the dangers of hiring a handyman, but bottom line, most won't believe you, and most likely the piece will come off as self-serving.
> 
> Why should you pay to educate the consumer? What's in it for you / your company? Rather than go after the handyman, go after your competitor's customers.
> 
> ...


My bride loves that they live with a plumber:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Retroloco-LJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently working on a new marketing piece to use for our company discussing the differences between a professional plumber and a handyman and why a homeowner should choose the Plumber. Would love to get ideas for the piece and also points of view from the members of the forum!
> 
> ...


 
This is a severe issue in many states. The plumber has difficulty separating themselves from handyman. The main reason separation is difficult. The plumber will use law as a reason and forget that decisions are not based on that criteria.

Education, communication, emotion, and then backed up by logic to create separation.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> I was totally kidding around and trying to be humorous. However, we always advise our clients to have a licensed plumber to perform most work,
> and to give us a call if they need anything. Actually, we would not even mention anything containing "Plumber Vs Handyman" in our advertising/marketing.
> We have never once 'bashed' any other fields to our clients in hopes of gaining a job or additional work nor do we have to. I run a good shop and my clients
> ALWAYS receive professional results. I'm sort of surprised I was taken seriously, even though everything I said is indeed true. Hopefully this clarifies I was goofing around. I thought for sure everyone would have know that.
> ...


That's why I always add one of these when I'm cracking a joke. :laughing:

Reading words don't always convey what you are really trying to say.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Chadillac80 said:


> I before e unless after c.....


Tell that to Albert Einstein. :whistling2:


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> Tell that to Albert Einstein. :whistling2:


I would but he's not around...:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that the biggest reason that people go with the Handyman is because they think they are saving a couple of bucks. 

What most people don't realize is that plumbing mistakes can be very expensive. We know it better than anybody because we are who gets called out when a poor connection floods a house. 

I think the best argument that you can make is to try to convey how important it is that things are done correctly. With all the products that are available today, there is a shortcut for almost everything.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

In this state ( & maybe all of them), if you do your own plumbing, HVAC, electical, ect., or use a handyman, & there's damage from that work resulting in an insurance claim, the insurance company will not pay the claim. My agent said the only way they'll pay is if the homeowner used a licensed contractor.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

smoldrn said:


> In this state ( & maybe all of them), if you do your own plumbing, HVAC, electical, ect., or use a handyman, & there's damage from that work resulting in an insurance claim, the insurance company will not pay the claim. My agent said the only way they'll pay is if the homeowner used a licensed contractor.


 
I wish NC would start this and get it out to home owners.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> In this state ( & maybe all of them), if you do your own plumbing, HVAC, electical, ect., or use a handyman, & there's damage from that work resulting in an insurance claim, the insurance company will not pay the claim. My agent said the only way they'll pay is if the homeowner used a licensed contractor.


 






A friend of mine is a mechanical contractor. He tells me that his neighbor re-modeled his kitchen. Well one of the handy-hacks apparently didn't tighten the dual stop on very well under the sink and it blew off causing water damage. Home owner decides that he'll just file a claim with his home owner insurance company and stick them with the bill. They said...:no:..no way Jose cuz 'you don't have construction insurance.'......:laughing:...ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> A friend of mine is a mechanical contractor. He tells me that his neighbor re-modeled his kitchen. Well one of the handy-hacks apparently didn't tighten the dual stop on very well under the sink and it blew off causing water damage. Home owner decides that he'll just file a claim with his home owner insurance company and stick them with the bill. They said...:no:..no way Jose cuz 'you don't have construction insurance.'......:laughing:...ha ha ha ha.


 What if they had gotten a homeowners permit? Can the insurance co deny that claim then? Even if the HO is a handy hack, doing work in his own house.

As far as the insurance co is concerned, I see this as no different as the HO doing a hobby, such as working on a vehicle, & he catches the garage &/or house on fire, or accidently runs through the house or garage cuz he put brakes on incorrectly, or something similar. I'm insuring my house for the unknown.

What if the HO says the contractor told him/her he had a license? What if the HO don't even know the person doing the work needs a license? I hate insurance companies.

We pay about $20 a month for my daughters Iphone insurance. She drops it and lens cracks. Verizon insurance co tells us its only good, if lost or stolen. They tell us we need seperate Apple insurance for this. Total BS.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

smoldrn said:


> In this state ( & maybe all of them), if you do your own plumbing, HVAC, electical, ect., or use a handyman, & there's damage from that work resulting in an insurance claim, the insurance company will not pay the claim. My agent said the only way they'll pay is if the homeowner used a licensed contractor.


Can't handi hacks get insurance? Appliance guys have insurance. General contractors have insurance, is there something that prevents then from installing a faucet?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In Connecticut Handymen are licensed and insured...
The scope of their work is limited by other licensing requirements...

And we still have totally illegal ones....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> What if they had gotten a homeowners permit? Can the insurance co deny that claim then? Even if the HO is a handy hack, doing work in his own house.
> 
> As far as the insurance co is concerned, I see this as no different as the HO doing a hobby, such as working on a vehicle, & he catches the garage &/or house on fire, or accidently runs through the house or garage cuz he put brakes on incorrectly, or something similar. I'm insuring my house for the unknown.
> 
> ...


 







Insurance companies are looking for ways to deny claims if they can defensibly do so. In the example I cited, the neighbor of my friend probably did not hire a licensed plumbing contractor. I am not sure of this but it is my guess since the homeowner tried to make a claim. If he had hired a licensed and insured plumbing contractor, I would think that the plumbing contractor would have taken care of the damage; either out-of-pocket or through his own commercial insurance policy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> In Connecticut Handymen are licensed and insured...
> The scope of their work is limited by other licensing requirements...
> 
> And we still have totally illegal ones....


 







I guess that's a step in the right direction. Requiring handymen to be licensed. After all, they do perform helpful tasks such as installing a curtain rod and such.......:laughing:


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

I always thought a handyman was someone who can fix a tight door,replace some trim, maybe do some caulking,change a hard to reach light bulb.. It boggles my mind that consumers actually call handyman to fix anykind of plumbing no matter how big or small the job may be. There is a reason you have to apprentice for 4 years or receive a bachelors degree to become a licensed plumber, with that sort of logic can i be a doctor or a lawyer part time without having any kind of qualifications. My guess is if its well thought out by the consumer they would certainly answer their own question..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Handymen are perceived as being s cheaper alternative for small jobs, like installing a kitchen faucet. However when a HO schedules a HM for such a job, they are unprepared. They don't have a truck full of SS supplies, supply stops or anything for that matter

Now the HO has to pay for trips to the hardware store. If the handyman has a legit business his hourly rate is going to higher than expected. Some of the larger franchises charge a service rate s high as me.

In the end the HO pays too much for inferior workmanship.

I like when handymen throw the jack of all trades hat on and tackle bath and kitchen additions. That's when things really get screwed up.

It's a matter of respect and being uninformed. I would say most middle class homeowners view plumbers as over priced handymen. Yet these are the same people that take their 4 year old car to the dealership and pay inflated prices to her their oil changed by a pro.


----------



## snudger2 (Aug 2, 2013)

I hate these guys in my state ho can do there own plumbing but no one else's. we have state cops that do plumbing on the side they know nothing about it. We have business that advertise as bathroom kitchen remodel. Because you can't say plumbing. Ho always use handy men cause its cheaper. I laugh every time I get a call " I just had my bathroom remodeled (or added on to my house) and every time I flush the toilet it gurgles in the shower what do I do". Well start opening walls because nothing is vented. There jaw drops and you just want to ask. Would you let a auto mechanic build your house ? No then why let a carpenter do your plumbing. Then they complain how much we charge but welcome to there house. They don't complain about a mechanic that's the same price and they have to take the cargo them. I don't get it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

snudger2 said:


> I hate these guys in my state ho can do there own plumbing but no one else's. we have state cops that do plumbing on the side they know nothing about it. We have business that advertise as bathroom kitchen remodel. Because you can't say plumbing. Ho always use handy men cause its cheaper. I laugh every time I get a call " I just had my bathroom remodeled (or added on to my house) and every time I flush the toilet it gurgles in the shower what do I do". Well start opening walls because nothing is vented. There jaw drops and you just want to ask. Would you let a auto mechanic build your house ? No then why let a carpenter do your plumbing. Then they complain how much we charge but welcome to there house. They don't complain about a mechanic that's the same price and they have to take the cargo them. I don't get it.


And who are you to say this without posting the requested introduction??


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

snudger2 said:


> I hate these guys in my state ho can do there own plumbing but no one else's. we have state cops that do plumbing on the side they know nothing about it. We have business that advertise as bathroom kitchen remodel. Because you can't say plumbing. Ho always use handy men cause its cheaper. I laugh every time I get a call " I just had my bathroom remodeled (or added on to my house) and every time I flush the toilet it gurgles in the shower what do I do". Well start opening walls because nothing is vented. There jaw drops and you just want to ask. Would you let a auto mechanic build your house ? No then why let a carpenter do your plumbing. Then they complain how much we charge but welcome to there house. They don't complain about a mechanic that's the same price and they have to take the cargo them. I don't get it.


My old neighbor was/is a city cop here. He moved to a new home and wanted to run gas lines for BBQ, fire pit, lamps, and something else. He called me and wanted a price to do the work. After working up the load and all. I told him we have to run a new line to the back yard. He told me over the phone he had a 1" stub out in the back of the house. Of course I get there and it's 1/2". I payed out the cost and all and what he could do to save money. He tells me I'm way over priced and I need to think about my prices. I said no...I'm right and the cost is fair. He said well I'm going to have one of the guys on day shift come over and he says it will work off the line I have stubbed out. He also said I was wrong about how deep to bury the pipe. He said the guy on day shift said all they have to do is go 6" deep..no need to go deeper. Oh and the material.....unprotected black iron.....it's cheaper than galvanized... I just laughed and said well you make sure you get that permit. You reall don't want this to boîte you when you got to sell the home. I heard from my wife, that they had it all in and had to rip it out. They ended up not doing the work because he put a cement pad on the side of the house...LOL!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

victoryplbaz said:


> I heard from my wife, that they had it all in and had to rip it out. They ended up not doing the work because he put a cement pad on the side of the house...LOL!!!!! I love it!!!


Some people are too smart for their own good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Some people are too smart for their own good.


 






However in this case, not smart enough.....:laughing:


----------



## Retroloco-LJ (May 7, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Just lay down the facts: 'As required by law and for your protection, most plumbing work is required to be performed by a licensed plumber'.
> 
> Also, feel free to sprinkle some of the following into your marketing piece.
> 
> ...


I like that... "Thingamajig." You most certainly have a point with a handyman being "cheaper" but more expensive. 

:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

snudger2 said:


> Sorry tommy I'm from illinois been in the trade for 7 years but I've been helping my old man since I was about 15 I'm 32 now


Huh?? What did u during the 10 'missing' years??


----------



## battleplumbing (Oct 10, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Just lay down the facts: 'As required by law and for your protection, most plumbing work is required to be performed by a licensed plumber'.
> 
> Also, feel free to sprinkle some of the following into your marketing piece.
> 
> ...










Yes we are all right,but dont you love it when you now they hired mr dojjey and the bill goes from $120 call out to $350 and the client just say please sir fix it for me. :laughing::laughing: But it all our fault we have made plumbing to easy bring back the lead welding that will fix them up.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

A jack of all trades (and not good at one of them) verses a licensed trained professional plumber, ... like the difference between a new Harley with all the bells and whistles and a old moped that has a broken pedal wrapped up with duct tape.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

battleplumbing said:


> Yes we are all right,but dont you love it when you now they hired mr dojjey and the bill goes from $120 call out to $350 and the client just say please sir fix it for me. :laughing::laughing: But it all our fault we have made plumbing to easy bring back the lead welding that will fix them up.


 Ohh, it's you again. The defective PZ Member.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Will I must say I just busted my first new house unlicensed handy man this week. He installed all the plumbing on a home owners permit was paid for his work and had no good answer when I asked him for his Ohio plumbing contractors licence and when he was going to register to work in the county.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Ghostmaker said:


> Will I must say I just busted my first new house unlicensed handy man this week. He installed all the plumbing on a home owners permit was paid for his work and had no good answer when I asked him for his Ohio plumbing contractors licence and when he was going to register to work in the county.


How much is the fine there?
Wisconsin can fine up to $2000.00


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

KCplumber said:


> How much is the fine there?
> Wisconsin can fine up to $2000.00


3 grand now.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> 3 grand now.


 
:thumbup::clap::rockon:


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Just lay down the facts: 'As required by law and for your protection, most plumbing work is required to be performed by a licensed plumber'.
> 
> 7) Remember. A Handyman may be cheaper........but they are more expensive.


#7 Says it ALL!!!!!!


----------



## alexander741 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

alexander741 said:


>


Ummmm Okay...

I'll have the Shrimp Lo Mein...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a real plumber here..


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

In the past month I've gutted two finished basement bathrooms because of handy-men doing the plumbing and I get a ton of service from people with blocked drains because of poor workmanship. The best thing for a homeowner to do is hire a plumbing company or inspector to check it over. I've said it before and I'll say it again once the walls are up and the floors down its a mission to fix properly. Customers look at me sometimes as if I'm the bad guy telling them sorry we have to break up the floor to fix the drain, there's backfall and no vent, you get what you pay for.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You posted 6 times without introduction as per requested..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> You posted 6 times without introduction as per requested..


13 times now.... Seems to know everything except how to read.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

As stated from the Veterans the best policy is not to dismay any trade but to focus on what your company attributes are. WHY should customer call or hire you over the other person? When you can answer this to the customer they are more or less done shopping.:thumbsup:


----------

